# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NAC Hellas Διαγωνισμός Κυπέλλου 2019 (23 Νοεμβρίου, Κλειστό Κορυδαλλού)

## Polyneikos

Στις 23 Νοεμβρίου, ημέρα Σάββατο , θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Κύπελλο Ελλάδος της NΑC Hellas στην Αθήνα (αναμένεται να ανακοινωθεί ο χώρος)  , αγώνας που θα αποτελέσει πρόκριση για το Mr-Ms Universe της ΝΑC International στις 30 Νοεμβρίου στο Αμβούργο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο  *Κλειστό Γυμναστήριο Κορυδαλλού "Θεόδωρος Πούτος*" (Σολωμού 3 , Κορυδαλλός) , στις 23 Νοεμβρίου (μετατέθηκε από τις 16 Νοεμβρίου) θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Κύπελλο της ΝAC Hellas.
Η κεντρική κλειστή σάλα του γηπέδου είναι χωρητικότητας 2.000 θεατών (εξέδρες) .

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aνακοίνωση του προέδρου της NAC, Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλου:

*


> Ενημέρωση προς όλους τους αγωνιζόμενους,στο χώρο του διαγωνισμού θα υπάρχει δωρεάν φαγητό (ρύζι-πατάτα-κοτόπουλο) φρούτα καθώς και νερά εμφιαλωμένα.
> Στόχος μας η αναβάθμιση των αγώνων και η ποιότητα των αθλητών.

----------


## NASSER

Υπάρχει μια συνεχείς προσπάθεια εκ μέρους τόσο του Δημήτρη όσο και των υπολοίπων μελών της NAC να αναβαθμίζεται συνεχώς το επίπεδο του αγώνα τόσο στην άνεση των αθλητών όσο και στο επίπεδο των εγκαταστάσεων. Ελπίζω όλοι να παραδειγματίζονται να ακολουθήσουν. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*H αφίσσα του Κυπέλλου της NAC Hellas, με τον κορυφαίο Έλληνα Bodybuilder, Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό, ο οποίος θα παρευρεθεί στον αγώνα ως επίσημος προσκεκλημένος !
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest poser στο Kύπελλο της NAC o Ούγγρος IFBB Pro, Daniel Toth !*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Θα είμαι ιατρός του αγώνα

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aνακοίνωση από τον πρόεδρο της NAC Hellas, Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλο*

Διαγωνισμός ΝAC HELLAS
Με τον αριθμό του εισιτηρίου σας μπαίνετε στη κλήρωση για να κάνετε την απονομή σε έναν νικητή κατηγοριας,φωτογραφίζεστε μαζί του επάνω στη σκηνή και κερδίζετε ένα δώρο ΝΑC HELLAS.
Σας περιμένουμε όλους το Σάββατο 23 Νοεμβρίου στο κλειστό γήπεδο μπασκετ Κορυδαλλου.

----------


## Polyneikos

NAC Hellas Διαγωνισμός Κυπέλλου 2019 (23 Νοεμβρίου, Κλειστό Γυμναστήριο Κορυδαλλού)
Oι κατηγορίες του αγώνα της NAC International Hellas :

1) Ms Bikini
2) Ms Shape
3) Ms Figure

4) Mens Physique 
(Η κατηγορία θα είναι ενιαία απο άποψη ύψους και ηλικίας. Υπάρχει κριτήριο βάρους και αυτό είναι ΥΨΟΣ - 100cm + 0kg.) 

5)  Athletic 1 (Ψηλή)
6) Athletic 2 (Xαμηλή)

Το κριτήριο βάρους σε όλες τις* κατηγορίες Athletic* βασίζεται στην φόρμουλα:
Για τους αθλητές με ύψος έως 170cm ισχύει ύψος -100cm +2Kgr
Για τους αθλητές με ύψος 170cm-180cm ισχύει ύψος -100cm +3Kgr
Για αθλητές με ύψος άνω των 180cm ισχύει ύψος -100cm +4Kgr


7) Classic Physique 
Ο αθλητής με ύψος έως 1.75cm έχει δικαίωμα +6kg - ο αθλητής με ύψος 1.76cm και άνω έχει δικαίωμα +8kg 
(Η κατηγορία προϋποθέτει μαγιό τύπου boxer(εφαρμοστό) ανεξάρτητου χρώματος)

8) Masters 40+
9) Masters 50+
10) Juniors ΒΒ
11) Μen ΒΒ IV
12) Μen ΒΒ III
13) Μen ΒΒ II
14) Μen ΒΒ Ι

15) Αthletic Overall
16) Bodybuilding Overall


Guest Poser ο IFBB Pro, *Daniel Toth* ενώ θα παρευρίσκεται ο IFBB Pro *Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός*  !

Σάββατο, 23 Νοεμβρίου, Κλειστό Γυμναστήριο Κορυδαλλού

*Εγγραφή - Ζύγιση Αθλητών: 16:00
Ωρα Έναρξης : 18:30*

----------


## Polyneikos

H σειρά που θα βγουν οι κατηγορίες

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Συμφωνα με το τελευταιο χαρτι ανακοινωσης  :03. Thumb up:  λειπει η κατηγορια...Mens Fhisique (βερμουδα).
...η μαλλον δεν λειπει ,αλλαξε σειρα εμφανισης κ ονομασιας σε Mr. Fhisigue.
Ειναι σωστο που ανακοινωνεται η αναλογια κιλων-υψους στις Ahletic k Physique κατηγοριες για να ξερουν οι αθλητες που θα παιξουν.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δελτίο Τύπου NAC Hellas - 20 Noεμβρίου 2019*

Στα πλαίσια εξωστρέφειας των εθνικών Καλλιστείων GS HELLAS και συνεργασιών ,δύο εστεμμένες μας θα είναι τα κορίτσια εκείνα που θα δώσουν τα βραβεία στους αθλητές κατά τον αγώνα σωματικής διάπλασης ΝAC HELLAS !
23 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2019 ημέρα Σάββατο, στο κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ Κορυδαλλού( Σολωμού 80)
Επιστρατεύουμε τις καλύτερες και δεν είναι άλλες από την *MISS GLOBE GREECE 2019 , Ειρήνη Λιγκόρη* και η MISS GLOBE GREECE 2020 ,* Αντριάνα Καγιά!*
Παρουσία πρόεδρου τους θα παραβρεθούν πλήθος εστεμμένων από τα εθνικά Καλλιστεία για να παρακολουθήσουν τον αγώνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Daniel Toth* θα είναι επίσημος προσκεκλημένος και guest poser στο Κύπελλο της NAC Hellas, 23 Νοεμβρίου, στο κλειστό γήπεδο του Κορυδαλλού.
O Toth είναι αθλητής από την Ουγγαρία, συγκεκριμένα από την Βουδαπέστη και αγωνίζεται για περίπου 2 δεκαετίες.
Έχοντας συμμετοχές σε αρκετές διεθνείς διοργανώσεις, κάποιοι Έλληνες αθλητές έχουν αγωνιστεί μαζί του ως Ερασιτέχνες στα Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα, το 2012 αγωνίζεται στο Arnold Classic στο Columbus, όπου βγήκε 3ος στην Super Heavyweight κατηγορία. Από εκείνον τον αγώνα, παρέλαβε την επαγγελματική του κάρτα και έγινε IFBB Pro.
Έκτοτε έχει αρκετές παρουσίες σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες της IFBB Pro.


2012  Arnold Amateur Super Heavyweight  (3rd)
2012 FIBO Power (6th)
2012 IFBB Mr. Europe Pro  (6th)
2013 Toronto Pro (9th)
2013  New York Pro  (13rd)
2013 Mr. Europe Pro  (5th)
2013 FIBO Power  (6th)
2014 EVLS Prague Pro  (11st)
2014 New York Pro (6th)
2014  IFBB Europa SuperShow (6th)
2014 IFBB Europa Show of Champions (4th)
2015 New York Pro (10th)
2015 IFBB Europa Games Orlando  (5th)
2016 BodyPower Pro  (6th)
2016 Vancouver Pro (10th)
2017 Prague Pro  (9th)
2017 IFBB Ferrigno Legacy Pro (13th)
2019 IFBB FitParade Grand Prix (6th)








Εδώ, σε Universe της WABBA το 2010, με τον αείμνηστο *Φώτη Πλευρίτη.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δελτίο Τύπου NAC Hellas - 21 Noεμβρίου 2019*

Τα αποδυτήρια θα είναι χωρισμένα ανα κατηγορίες. 
Στόχος είναι η σωστή ροή του αγώνα,λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία για τους αθλητές και ευχαρίστηση για τους θεατές.
Παρακαλούνται οι αθλητές να σεβαστούν τον χώρο διεξαγωγης.

----------


## halk007

Ελπίζω κι εύχομαι να δούμε έναν ωραίο και πάνω από όλα ΔΙΚΑΙΟ αγώνα το Σάββατο. Το επισημαίνω το δίκαιο σχετικά με αυτό που ειπώθηκε για το κριτήριο της κατηγορίας men physique , καθώς τις προηγούμενες μέρες σε άλλες ομοσπονδίες είδαμε σαν θεατές και βίωσαν οι αθλητές τραγικές αδικίες κατα τη ζύγιση και την επιλογή κατηγορίας. Για να μη χαθεί ούτε ενα ευρώ από τα χρήματα των συμμετοχών έβαζαν αθλητές σε κατηγορίες μικρότερες με +2 και +7 κιλά πάνω από το ύψος τους. Καλό θα ήταν σε αυτό τον αγώνα οι κρίτες να παραμείνουν στα κριτηρία των διεθνών προτύπων της NAC , ωραία αισθητικά κορμιά και παρουσίες (όχι γεμάτα tattoo , ακμή , γυναικομαστία ,bodybuildαριστικές πόζες , γυαλιά οράσεως που δεν επιτρέπονται σε διεθνείς αγώνες) κι όχι σε προσωπικές γνωριμίες.
Συγγνώμη για τη μακροσκελή παρατήρηση και καλή επιτυχία αύριο σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες και διοργανωτές.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ολοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία το Κύπελλο της Nac Hellas  στο Κλειστό Γήπεδο Κορυδαλλού.
H μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου*












*Το comparison Ράλλη και Χαρδαβέλλα που επικεντρώθηκαν οι κριτές
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής ο Ράλλης Ράλλης!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες του Κυπέλλου της ΝΑC Hellas, στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εχοντας ξεφυγει σε τεραστιες μαζες ...ιδιως πλατη ... ο *Ραλλης Ραλλης* αν κ χωρις το απολυτο conditioning πηρε τον *Γενικο Τιτλο* ,απενατι σε εναν πιο γραμμωμενο *Γιωργο Χαρδαβελλα* μεν  αλλα χωρις κ αυτος να ειναι στην εκπληκτικη περσινη του κατασταση που κερδισε μεχρι κ το Mr Universe.
Eαν ηταν ... γνωμη μου πολυ πιθανον να κερδιζε.

----------


## Polyneikos

*H μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου Βοdybuilding του Κυπέλλου της ΝΑC Hellas , με τον ΗD φακό - 1080px του Bodybuilding.gr!


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κοντά στα 107-108 κιλά ο Ράλλης με επιβλητικές μάζες και στιβαρές πόζες, έχοντας κάνει την προηγούμενή του εμφάνιση το 2017, ανέβηκε σε κιλά και Level. Tανκς αν μου επιτρέπεται η έκφραση.
Στόχος του οι αγώνες της ΙFBB Pro League, έχοντας συμμετάσχει πρόσφατα στο Dennis James Classic στην Γερμανία καταλαμβάνοντας την 2η θέση.
Eίναι σαφές ότι οι κριτές έδωσαν το προβάδισμα στις περισσότερες μάζες του Ράλλη καθώς σε αρκετές πόζες φαινόταν η διαφορά κιλών με τον Χαρδαβέλλα (~20) παρόλα αυτά υστερούσε ο Ράλλης σε αγωνιστικό φινίρισμα καθώς είχε κάποια κατάκρατηση που του βγήκε στην σκηνή. Είναι κάτι που όλοι σχολίασαν. Φυσικά με προπονητή τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη, δεν μπορούμε να πουμε ότι ξέρουμε καλύτερα του τι συνέβη ή του τι πρέπει να γίνει απλά σχολιάζουμε αυτό που είδαμε. Ήδη ακούγεται ότι ο Ράλλης θα συμμετάσχει σε άλλον ένα αγώνα της IFBB Pro League με στόχο την κάρτα!
Ο Χαρδαβέλλας σκληρός και πυκνός, με τον βραχύσωμο κορμό του,  έκανε αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει.  Προερχόμενος και εκείνος απο έναν αγώνα της IFBB Pro League στην Ρουμανία ήρθε να κερδίσει την κατηγορία και να υπερασπιστεί τον περσινό τίτλο του Κυπέλλο στο Αίγιο, έχοντας ανέβει κάποια κιλά απο τα περσινά, με τον προπονητή του Σταύρο Τριουλίδη.
Πλην του βίντεο που έπαιξε, αποτυπώνω τις βασικές υποχρεωτικές πόζες

----------


## Polyneikos

Θέλοντας να κάνω μια ιστορική αναδρομή ώστε να παρουσιάσω το Κύπελλο , η NAC Hellas δημιουργήθηκε από την διεθνή διάσπαση της ΝΑΒΒΑ το 2007, όπου μέλη της που αποσύρθηκαν αποφάσισαν να δημιουργήσουν μια νέα ένωση, την NAC International.
O Aλέξανδρος Γερολυμάτος, πήρε την εκπροσώπηση της ΝΑC στην Ελλάδα, διοργανώνοντας ως πρόεδρος για πρώτη φορά αγώνα τον Μάιο του 2007 το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΝΑC (για την ιστορία, Γενικός Νικητής ο Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης), στενός συνεργάτης και ο Μιχάλης Χρυσοβέργης διοργανώνοντας Grand Prix στην Ρόδο το 2007 και το 2008.
Νομίζω η μεγαλύτερη στιγμή της ΝΑC σε εκείνη την πρώτη περίοδο ήταν το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της NAC που διοργανώθηκε στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας, τον Ιούνιο του 2008 με πάρα πολλές συμμετοχές.  Με αυτο το προεδρείο έγιναν αγώνες μέχρι τον Μάιο του 2009, στην Κέρκυρα και στην Κρήτη και έκτοτε ατόνησε η ΝΑC.

Ο *Σοφοκλής Ταίηλορ* επανέφερε την εκπροσώπηση της NAC Hellas και την ενεργοποίησε με αγώνες τον Μάϊο του 2012, μετά απο 3,5 χρόνια αδράνειας της NAC, με ένα προεδρείο με επίσης προέδρους τον Νίκο Μαστροκωστόπουλο, μετέπειτα  πρόεδρο της IBFA Hellas και την αείμνηστη Τούλα Νομικού, ενώ από τον Νοέμβριο του 2013 παραμένει μόνος του πρόεδρος.
Δοκιμάστηκαν διάφοροι τόποι διεξαγωγής, αν και νομίζω ότι το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας και το Δαϊς, ήταν οι σημαντικότεροι και εκεί έγιναν οι πιο άρτιοι αγώνες.
Ο Σοφοκλής που έτρεξε στο μεγαλύτερο διάστημα την "δεύτερη φάση" της ΝΑC, έχοντας και εγω προσωπική επαφή μαζί του λόγω της ενημέρωσης που έπρεπε να υπάρχει στο Bodybuilding.gr, θεωρώ πως κρίνεται επιτυχημένος (αλάνθαστος δεν μπορεί να είναι κανένας). Πάσχισε για την διεξαγωγή αγώνων με ιδανικές συνθήκες (αίθουσες, αποδυτήρια,φώτα) ενώ σταθεροποίησε την παρουσία αθλητών σε διεθνείς αποστολές, όπως τα Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα και τα Universe. Προσωπική μου πεποίθηση είναι πως η παρουσία του Σοφοκλη μπορεί να χαρακτηριστει με υπερθετικό πρόσημο!

*Αλλαγή σκυτάλης  στον σύνδεσμο της NΑC HΕLLAS  τον Ιούνιο του 2018, μετά απο 6 χρόνια, σε έναν νέο άνθρωπο 32 ετών , αθλητή , τον Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλο*  με όρεξη και όραμα να ανεβάσει την ποιότητα του Ελληνικού bodybuilding.
Έχοντας την βοήθεια του Σοφοκλή Ταίηλορ που παραμένει κοντά σε νευραλγικά πόστα της διεξαγωγής αγώνων , με αντιπρόεδρο μια προσωπικότητα με πολύ ειδικό βάρος στο Ελληνικό Βοdybuilding , τον *Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη* και τα υπόλοιπα στελέχη, τον *Γιάννη Χασούρα, Βασίλη Μοϊντίνη, Θανάση Υφαντόπουλο, Γιάννη Μάγκο,* με γραμματέα την *Ιουλία Τατάκη*, αυτό που μπορεί να πιστωθεί στην NAC Hellas, είναι ότι δεν επαναπαύεται ως σύνδεσμος αθλητών και τα στελέχη τους κάνουν συνέχεια κινήσεις αναβάθμισης της διεξαγωγής αγώνων.
Στο κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ Κορυδαλλού αυτή την φορά , με την αρωγή του *Δημάρχου Κορυδαλλού Νίκου Χουρσαλά* και την σημαντική συμβολή του *Τάσου Μισαηλίδη,*  ένας αμιγώς αθλητικός χώρος με προσεγμένες λεπτομέρειες όπως φώτα , ήχος, σκηνή, προσφορά δωρεάν γευμάτων στους αθλητές.






Η κριτική επιτροπή, νομίζω πως τα ονόματα και μόνο, δεν αφήνουν περιθώρια για σχόλια, αλλά μόνο respect.
3 ΙFBB Pro, ο *Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης* ως head judge, ο* Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός* με 47 επαγγελματικούς αγώνες, προετοιμαζόμενος για τον 48ο το 2020 (θα παίξει στο New York Pro), o *Xρήστος Πιστόλας* επαγγελματίας από το 2016, έχοντας κάνει ήδη τους πρώτους του αγώνες ως Pro,  ένας απο τους πιο επιτυχημένους Έλληνες αθλητές, ο *Γιάννης Μάγκος*,  ο *Θανάσης Υφαντόπουλος*, ο *Γιάννης Χασούρας* και ο *Βασίλης Μοϊντίνης*, έμπειροι αθλητές με πλούσια αγωνιστική δράση.




Στην έναρξη υπήρχε μια επίδειξη ρυθμικής γυμναστικής από την 13 χρονών *Κέλλυ* καθώς και στις απονομές βοηθούσαν 2 όμορφα μοντέλα, η *Ανδριάνα Καγιά* , Μiss Globe Greece 2020 (που είναι αθλήτρια της Βikini Fitness, δεν την ξεχνάμε!) και η *Ειρήνη Λιγκόρη* (2nd Star GS Hellas, 6η  στον παγκόσμιο διαγωνισμό ομορφιάς Miss Globe πρόσφατα στο Μαυροβούνιο ανάμεσα σε 55 χώρες), δίνοντας έναν ξεχωριστό τόνο στην διοργάνωση μυώνων!









Τιμητική απονομή έγινε στους αθλητές *Σάκη Καραμάνο* και *Γιώργο Χελιδωνά* για τις διακρίσεις τους στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΝAC International στην Πολωνία που πραγματοποιήθηκε τον Ιούνιο. (4η θέση ο Σάκης Καραμάνος στην Masters 40+ και 5η θέση ο Γιώργος Χελιδωνάς στην Athletic)






Καλεσμένος ως guest ένας IFBB Pro, ο Ούγγρος *Daniel Toth*, προσφέροντας ένα ωραίο θέαμα στους παρευρισκομένους και μοιράζοντας δώρα.










*Στον αγώνα υπήρξαν 63 συμμετοχές σε 14 κατηγορίες με πολύ καλό επίπεδο.* Η προσέλευση του κόσμου αρκετή με το κοινό θερμό στις εκδηλώσεις του.
Θα προχωρήσουμε στην παρουσίαση των κατηγοριών.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Bikini

*






















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Shape &  Figure

*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ξεκινωντας οπως παντα με κατηγοριες γυναικων η Nac .....

*Women Bikini *  *1η* η *Χριστινα Γρηγορακου* Νο236 με πανεμορφο προσωπο κ σωμα με σωστες αναλογιες ,* 2η Ευα Γερολυματου* Νο206 με πιο ''γεματη'' μυικοτητα κ ανεση στη σκηνη, *3η η Δημητρα Φουντεδακη* Νο237  κ 4*η η Νατασα Παπαδογεωργακη* Νο238 ...αυτη τη φορα δεν χρησιμοποιησε πολυ το χαμογελο της :01. Smile:  κ ηταν καπως ''μαγκωμενη'' στη σκηνη που θα λειτουργησε αρνητικα στα ματια της επιτροπης.  Παρολαυτα την ειχα για μια θεση πιο πανω.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Shape *  Δυο ισαξιες κοπελες με *1η* την *Αλικη Κρικου* που ηταν λιγο πιο μυικη απ την *2η Χριστινα Κοασιδου* στη πρωτη της εμφανιση.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Figure*   η μικροκαμωμενη αλλα σωστα κ ομορφα προπονημενη ..*Ελισαβετ Καραγιαννη* Νο256

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors BB*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Juniors BB* ....κ εννοειται παλι παρων  :01. Wink:  ο *Κωστας Γενεθλιου* κ μαλιστα με πολυ καλη τονικοτητα στη* 1η* θεση φυσικα , στη *2η* ο* Θοδωρης Χατζηπετρου* Νο 215 με μαχητικοτητα χαιροταν τον αγωνα κ *3ος ο Βασιλης Μπουσιος* ...φαινοταν καλυτερος εχοντας βαλει υπολογιζοντας 1-2 κιλα κ φυσικα η γραμμωση ..γραμμωση :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Athletic 2 (-1.75cm)

*


















*

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Athletic 1 (+1.75cm)

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Athletic*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Athletic 2 (-1.75cm)*

Καλος ανταγωνισμος εδω για 1η-2η θεση αναμεσα στον λιγο πιο ''γεματο'' *Δημητρη Μακρυπουλια* Νο248 κ στον πιο γραμμωμενο *Ανδριανο Βιτοροπουλο* Νο252  . Τελικα *1ος ο Βιτοροπουλος* που ηταν σαφως καλυτερος απο το Νοβοτελ με *2ο* τον *Μακρυπουλια.*
το ιδιο εγινε κ για την 3η-4η θεση ,με* 3ο* τον* Δημητρη Κατεχη* Νο221 κ *4ο* τον* Λεωνιδα Ρηγουτσο* Νο231.
*5ος ο Θεοδωρος Χατζηπετρου* Νο215 κ *6ος ο Δημητρης Μπετος* Νο242.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Athletic 1 (+1.75cm)*

Στη *1η* θεση ενας αθλητης εκπληξη σε τελεια κατασταση ,με εκπληκτικη γραμμωση κ πολυ καλο προσδιορισμο ...ηταν ο* Τελης Ανθρωποπουλος* Νο229.
*2ος* ο *Κωστας Σιγαλος* Νο226 που ηταν πιο ετοιμος απ τον *3ο Σταυρο Νταχερ* Νο218 που εχει προσοντα με μελλον αν δουλεψει.
Κ *4ος* ο *Βασιλης Μπουσιος* που ηταν λιγο βελτιωμενος οπως τον ειδαμε κ πριν. 
**(Να πω κ κατι εκτος θεματος  χωρις να θελω να θιξω τπτ :01. Wink: ... θα ηθελα να δω τι θα εβγαινε σε αποτελεσμα αν ο συμπαθης Βασιλακης μπορουσε κ δουλευε μονο με 7-8 βασικες ''βαριες'' ασκησεις ...τπτ αλλο ...κ φυσικα με μια υπερθερμιδικη σωστη διατροφη. Το λεω γιατι φαινεται καθαρα οτι πραγματικα προσπαθει κ κοπιαζει :05. Weights:  .Πιστευω μεχρι τον Μαιο θα βλεπαμε εναν διαφορετικο ..,στο μετρο του δυνατου παντα..Βασιλακη :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Overall Athletic* Ο εκπληκτικος *Τελης Ανθρωποπουλος


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique

*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 50+ & Masters 60+


*







*Masters 60+*




*Masters 50+*







*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Physique*

Εδω ειχαμε μια μαχη για τη πρωτη θεση που πραγματικα προβληματισε  ,αναμεσα σε δυο διαφορετικα σωματα...στον *Τελη Ανθρωποπουλο* με την εκπληκτικη γραμμωση κ τελεια κατασταση κ  *Κωστα Γενεθλιου* με τις γνωστες του θαυμασιες αναλογιες.  Τελικα η επιτροπη ...οχι ευκολα φανταζομαι...εδωσε την *1η* θεση στον *Ανθρωποπουλο* κ τη *2η* στον *Γενεθλιου*.
*3ος* καθαρα με το Νο243 ο *Πετρος Κανιωτης* κ με πολυ δυνατα ποδια , *4ος* ο *Δημητρης Μακρυπουλιας* Νο248 , *5ος ο Γιωργος Ταλουμης* Νο239 κ* 6ος* ο *Δημητρης Κατεχης* Νο221.
Οι υπολοιποι τρεις μοιραστηκαν την εβδομη θεση.
Γενικα μια πολυ καλη κατηγορια με επιπεδο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 50+*

Και οι τρεις καλοι κ χωρις μεγαλη διαφορα μεταξυ τους ....*1ος ο Λεωνιδας Ρηγουτσος* , *2ος ο Δημητρης Ψωμιαδης* , *3ος ο Γιαννης Συνεφοπουλος* ..παραδοσιακος αθλητης της Nac που παιζει μονο εδω.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 60+* ο *Γρηγορης Μπιρλης* με πραγματικα εντυπωσιακες διαστασεις ....αξιος θαυμασμου :03. Clap: 
Βλεποντας τον με κοντομανικο κατω , κ ο πιο αδαης καταλαβαινε αυτο που κανει :05. Weights:   :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Classic Physique*
> 
> Εδω ειχαμε μια μαχη για τη πρωτη θεση που πραγματικα προβληματισε  ,αναμεσα σε δυο διαφορετικα σωματα...στον *Τελη Ανθρωποπουλο* με την εκπληκτικη γραμμωση κ τελεια κατασταση κ  *Κωστα Γενεθλιου* με τις γνωστες του θαυμασιες αναλογιες.  Τελικα η επιτροπη ...οχι ευκολα φανταζομαι...εδωσε την *1η* θεση στον *Ανθρωποπουλο* κ τη *2η* στον *Γενεθλιου*.
> *3ος* καθαρα με το Νο243 ο *Πετρος Κανιωτης* κ με πολυ δυνατα ποδια , *4ος* ο *Δημητρης Μακρυπουλιας* Νο248 , *5ος ο Γιωργος Ταλουμης* Νο239 κ* 6ος* ο *Δημητρης Κατεχης* Νο221.
> Οι υπολοιποι τρεις μοιραστηκαν την εβδομη θεση.
> Γενικα μια πολυ καλη κατηγορια με επιπεδο.


Μια κατηγορία που την παρακολουθώ ιδιαίτερα, η Classic Physique, με στροφή προς την Golden Era του bodybuilding, όπου η συμμετρία και οι αναλογίες, ήταν το Α και το Ω.
Δύσκολη η σύγκριση για τις θέσεις 1 -2 γιατί ο Γενεθλίου είχε  τα ζητούμενα της κατηγορίας ενώ ο Ανθρωπόπουλος ήταν ξυραφιασμένος όσο δεν πάει αλλο, έτσι κέρδισε και το Οverall της Athletic

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μasters 40+

*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Physique
*

























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## strong(er)

Ο Τέλης κομμάτια πραγματικά, γνωστός μου από τα γυμναστήρια που πηγαίναμε παλιά
Αφοσιωμένος φουλ,παραξενευτικα που τον είδα στην σκηνή είναι η αλήθεια.
Δεν το είδα σε φώτο στο overall όμως,δεν έπαιξε;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ο Τέλης κομμάτια πραγματικά, γνωστός μου από τα γυμναστήρια που πηγαίναμε παλιά
> Αφοσιωμένος φουλ,παραξενευτικα που τον είδα στην σκηνή είναι η αλήθεια.
> Δεν το είδα σε φώτο στο overall όμως,δεν έπαιξε;


Σπύρο έπαιξε στο Overall Athletic, δεν ήταν σε bodybuilding Κατηγορία...




> *Overall Athletic* Ο εκπληκτικος *Τελης Ανθρωποπουλος
> 
> 
> *

----------


## strong(er)

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μasters 40+*

*6oς ο Παναγης Γαρμπης* , *5ος ο Παναγιωτης Κουσουλακος* ..παλεψε οσο μπορουσε ,παραδοσιακος κ αυτος αθλητης της Nac.
Στη τριτη θεση ισοβαθμισαν αρχικα ο *Αγγελος Κακανης* κ *Νικος Χατζηγεωργιου* κ ξανακληθηκαν στη σκηνη πριν την απονομη για να ξαναβαθμολογηθουν.   Τελικα *3ος ο Νικος Χατζηγεωργιου* που ηταν πιο ετοιμος κ ''μοντερνος'' :01. Wink:  κ μπορουσε να δειξει καλυτερα το σωμα του απ τη προηγουμενη περσινη νομιζω εμφανιση του. Εαν ειχε κ καλυτερα ποδια θα μπορουσε να διεκδικησει ψηλοτερη θεση.
*4ος ο Αγγελος Κακανης* που ειχε μεν τις γνωστες του καλες μαζες , αλλα καθολου καλη γραμωση. Δεν εμεινε ευχαριστημενος κ δεν συμμετειχε κ στη κατηγορια ΒΒ 1 που ειχε δηλωσει.
Στη *2η* θεση ο *Χρηστος Δαμος* που ειχε χασει μερος της εκρηκτικης του εμφανισης πριν δυο εβδομαδες στο Νοβοτελ
Κ *1ος ο Κωστας Τσιτσικας* που αντιθετα διατηρησε τη πολυ καλη του φορμα  σε ολες τις εμφανισεις του της σεζον.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Body I

*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Body IΙ - ΙΙΙ

**
*















*


Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Body I*

*1ος κ*αθαρα ο *Γιωργος Ταλουμης* Νο239 , *2ος Γιωργος Εκμετζογλου* , *3ος* ο *Παναγιωτης Κουσουλακος*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Body IΙ*  ο *Ραλλης Ραλλης* , φανηκε οτι θα ηταν ο βασικος υποψηφιος για τον γενικο τιτλο . Ξεχωρησα τη ποζα  διπλη δικεφαλων απο πισω που ηταν επιπεδου Pro .

*Men Body ΙΙΙ* * 1oς ο Γιωργος Χαρδαβελας* ...κυριος διεκδικητης κ αυτος για τον Γενικο , *2ος ο Πετρος Κανιωτης


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men ΒΒ ΙV

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men ΒΒ ΙV*

Οπως ειπαμε κ πριν ο *Χρηστος Δαμος* ειχε χασει σε γραμμωση απ το Νοβοτελ κ ετσι αφησε δικαια την *1η* θεση στον *Νικο Σουλιμιωτη* , στην *3η* θεση ο *Δημητρης Ψωμιαδης*.

----------

